# extreme to the extreme!



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 20, 2011)

lol sorry i figured that would be a pretty neet title for the forums haha. but i am talking to the guy in NYC with the 4 foot male extreme for 300 bucks. he says he is about 2-3 years old and still growing. he said yesterday that sunday would be a perfect day to make the deal. he lives about an hour and a half from me hes out in the city so i talked to my mom and she told me that she will take me and we can make a "mother son & daughter day out of it" since my sister is leaving for college this week so it will be the last thing the 3 of us to together fr ahwile. the guy said he will send me pictures today that he got held up at work yesterday thats why he had not sent any yesterday. and if he still says that tommorrow is fine then ill be getting my second extreme giant


----------



## reptastic (Aug 20, 2011)

That's awesome, hope it works out for you, were are you from?


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 20, 2011)

im from orange county NY. 75 miles from new york city. this guy lives an hour and a half away, not too bad. i just hope he gets back to me today lol


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 20, 2011)

its set up  im dribing out to the city tommorrow and meeting the guy at 1. 4 foot male extreme giant about 2 years old. cant wait


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 20, 2011)

Coolness, looking forward to pictures when you get a chance!


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 20, 2011)

yea ill be putting pics up tommorrow when i get him


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm I'n the car I'n new York city right now. Just got the tegu. Poor guy looked like he was going to cry when he handed him over to me. He wants to come visit him haha. But Onto the tegu... A stunning extreme. The head is massive. I'll post pics when I get home


----------



## james.w (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats. Hope you can find a nice female to make tegu babies.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah me too, or maybe create an extreme/red cross  haha


----------



## james.w (Aug 21, 2011)

Is the red you have now female?


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 21, 2011)

No I have a 31 inch Paraguay red male, the baby 2011 extreme and this big 4 foot male extreme. And I got permission from my parents today to get more for breeding so now I'll just get females whenever I see them pop up.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 22, 2011)

Glad I saw this I can't wait for pictures.


----------



## reptastic (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats, just a word of caution you should be careful breeding an extreme to another extreme unless you know who their parents are other wise you could potentially end up inbreeding since there are only 2 pairs that aren't related


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 23, 2011)

I think I want to look into doing a cross. Not an extremeXextreme


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 23, 2011)

thats my plan im hopin for a 50% extreme, 37% blue, 13% red, basically an all american with more blue than red


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 23, 2011)

I wanna do 50/50. I love blues but they are too small for me lol and I hate how most are inbred I don't personally thin it's right to keep breeding blues, crosses with blues are fine but not blue/blue haha. I found a deal 700$ for a 5 year old pair of reds. I think I might get them, and put the female down and breed her this upcoming season with the extreme male I just picked up Sunday.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 23, 2011)

i honestly dont like how the reds look, i like red just not my thing i guess, i would like to see a bluexextreme... sweet lol


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't like reds too much either. But I love my Paraguay red he's more of a b&w with red accents haha. But I think the orangey reds are nice. Still my least favorite tegu exept columbians. But I think a red/extreme would be nice. Also think... A extreme male is way to big to breed a blue female IMO. I guess you could swap it but it's just going to make ether smaller extremes with a littlemore white or larger blues with less blue.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 23, 2011)

That's why I got the extreme female ;-)


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 24, 2011)

The red adults can be very good looking. This is Bogart I do not have him anymore but he sure was handsome.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 24, 2011)

not feelin it :-( i dont hate them i just dont find them quite as appealing (appearance wise) as B&W's, Blue's, Extreme's, and crosses.

im not racist against red tegus either... my youngest tegu is part red lol


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't either. My least favorite tegu exept columbians. Exept again my Paraguay is cool cz he looks like a black and white with red accents he doesn't look like a red red. But a red cross would be cool. I'm trying to get a b&w and a red female and a b&w male. It's tough to only have one adult male extreme cuz if I put an extreme and a b&w male I'm with a female I won't know what the father is, but I'll have higher fertility rates. I'm stumped lol


----------

